# Wieso wird windows xp immer langsamer



## Saoron (3. Juni 2006)

Wie das titel sagt ist bei mir der fall  
Ich versteh das nicht ,ist egal was ich mache und wie sorgfältig ich mit windows umgehe ,es wird einfach immer langsamer beim start...kennt jemand das problem ..was verursacht das es so langsam wird ? etwa ich selber in dem ich was mache? oder liegt das fehler im system selbst
biutte um hilfe ,ich will windows nicht immer wieder neu installieren


----------



## santange (6. Juni 2006)

Kann viele Ursachen haben.
Was hast du alles für Software drauf?
evtl. kann es auch an der Hardware liegen. Hast du schon mal mit einer anderen Harddisk probiert? Funktionieren alle Lüfter im Gehäuse, inkl. Prozessor Lüfter?


----------



## franz007 (6. Juni 2006)

Hast du deine *Suppe *immer brav *ausgegessen*? Und deine *Festplatte defragmentiert*? Weiterst könntest du deine Registry optimierten. Unnötige Sofware deinstallieren. Aber das allerbeste Heilmittel gegen ein langsames Windows ist es einfach neu zu installieren.


----------



## Radhad (6. Juni 2006)

Saoron hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie das titel sagt ist bei mir der fall
> Ich versteh das nicht ,ist egal was ich mache und wie sorgfältig ich mit windows umgehe ,es wird einfach immer langsamer beim start...kennt jemand das problem ..was verursacht das es so langsam wird ? etwa ich selber in dem ich was mache? oder liegt das fehler im system selbst
> biutte um hilfe ,ich will windows nicht immer wieder neu installieren


Und bitte etwas mehr die Netiquette beachten, danke.
Dann noch die richtige Grammatik und ich könnts ohne Probleme lesen...


----------



## Peter Klein (8. Juni 2006)

Also ich kann Dire das Tool Tune Up Utilities 2006 empfehlen, nimmt dir einiges an Arbeit ab.

Defragmentiert u.a. die Registry und so.

Ich gbin sehr zufrieden mit demProgramm.

Peter


----------

